# Necesito colaboracion para conectar un ventilador extractor 110v con 6 cables



## Bradymiclos (Sep 12, 2012)

hola amigos quien me podria colaborar necesito hechar andar un motor 110v 6 cables 4 negros 2 rojos si me hechan la mano agradecere mucho que debo hacer

he logrado hacerlo andar ayudandole en arranque pero queda super lento lo desarme su masa se mira bien el eje lo limpie sus balineras estan bien lastimosamente no tengo voltimetro a mano pero el fan estaba muy bien pense que era el capacitor d arranque compre uno nuevo y igual


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2012)

una foto del motor?


----------



## Bradymiclos (Sep 13, 2012)

identico a este gracias por tu respuesta y deseo de ayudarme la unica y la aprecio


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2012)

No veo nada..          .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2012)

no se ve la foto ¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Bradymiclos (Sep 13, 2012)

disculpas no habia subido bien la imagen


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 16, 2012)

Algunos motores llevan un condensador de arranque, si este es tu caso, no va a encender, a no ser que lo hagas como has dicho, ayudandolo con la mano. Los otros cables pueden ser velocidades, pero sin poder identificarlos, es dificil de darte una respuesta mas concreta.


----------



## edward23 (Sep 16, 2012)

yo creo por la forma en que describio como lo hecha a andar, que el problema tiene que ver con el capacitor que debe de estar mal conectado, ya que le pusiste uno nuevo, lo de los cables  si esta dificil, he visto en maquinas industriales que tienen ese mismo cableado, pero porque llevan dos capacitores, uno para el arranque para el desfase, y el otro a la verdad es que no se, le pregunte a una persona, y me dijo que supuestamente es para mantener el giro o algo asi, no lo entendi muy bien, pero me imajino que ese tipo de ventilador no lleva dos capacitores, nunca he visto uno que lo lleve.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bradymiclos*


> hola amigos quien me podria colaborar necesito hechar andar un motor 110v 6 cables 4 negros 2 rojos



por lo que dices temo que este mal conectado el capacitor, o cortado algun bobinado, te dejo un circuito que contempla otro tema que es las velocidades, porque eso de los 6 cables me preocupa , son muchos cables para un extractor
 yo te diria si puedes subir una foto del susodicho que muestre los cables a ver donde van


----------

